# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Tropheus lover anyone here?

## JAV

Hi Hi, 
very new here  :Smile: anyone keep Tropheus here?

----------


## atruhfee

cute tangan fish, best kept in schools of 8 and above or alone.

----------

